# Tamron 150-600mm with 7D II Live View focusing issue



## weixing (Nov 22, 2014)

Hi,
I discover today an issue when using Tamron 150-600mm live view focusing with 7DII... not sure is it my copy issue only or a common issue, so may be those who had the Tarmon 150-600mm and 7DII can try this out and see whether is it a common issue.

Usually, when the lens cannot find focus and hit the minimum focusing distance, it'll try to find focus by focusing towards the infinity, but with Tamron 150-600mm and 7DII, it'll hang at the minimum focusing distance (it'll happen regardless of the setting in "Lens drive when impossible" is on or off). Please note this only happen in live view.

Below is the procedure that will cause this issue to show:
1) Under live view setting, set Continuous AF to Disable.
2) Now using live view, focus something closer than the minimum focusing distance.
3) Once the Tamron 150-600mm focus till the minimum focusing distance, it'll hang and won't respond on any new AF command in live view. 
4) To get back to normal operation, you can: (a) switch out of live view and use normal viewfinder to achieve AF, then the live view AF will be back to normal or (b) Using the manual focus to focus till very close to focus, then your live view focus will be back to normal.

I try the below combination, but only happen when using Tamron 150-600mm with 7DII:
1) Tamron 150-600mm with 60D: Normal operation, after it focus to minimum focusing distance, it'll try to find focus by focusing towards the infinity.
2) EF400mm F5.6L with 7DII: Same as above.

So the issue must be with the Tamron 150-600mm. Also, the Tamron 150-600mm live view focusing is very, very slow... My EF400mm F5.6L is way faster in live view AF.

Have a nice day.


----------



## weixing (Nov 24, 2014)

Hi,
No one having this problem??

Anyway, after some more testing... seem like the issue will happen only at longer focal length... 350mm and longer. At focal length shorter than 350mm, it doesn't seem to happen. 

By the way, one way to make sure the lens will search focus till the minimum focusing distance is to put the lens cap on. 

Have a nice day.


----------

